# بعتزر عن التأخير .. ازياء رجالي شتاء 2015 وكالعادة من تجميعي ^_^



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 ديسمبر 2014)

ودول سرقتهم من محل عندنا :new6:













​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 ديسمبر 2014)

*ايه يارومتي انتي غاوية تعقدينا وخلاص يعني :d
وبعدين هو كله رجالي رجالي كده
مفيش حاجه حريمي لخواتك الغلابة : )

بس برضو حلوين وزوئك رائع جدا
  عجبني اوي الجاكت ده
وخصوصا الساعه اللي لابسها تحححححفه
*



​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2014)

ازياء جميلة جدا

عاشت الايادي على الموضوع

مع الشكر والتقدير لمجهودكم


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2014)

*ازياء جميله وشيك ورائعه
كل سنه وانتى طيبه*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 ديسمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايه يارومتي انتي غاوية تعقدينا وخلاص يعني :d
> وبعدين هو كله رجالي رجالي كده
> مفيش حاجه حريمي لخواتك الغلابة : )
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
الساعه حلوة  :blush2:
يابت ماانا جبت فساتين فرح
وبيجامات للبنات اهو :smil13:

قلبي ميرسي لمرورك الغالي
ربنا يكون معاكي

​ 


paul iraqe قال:


> ازياء جميلة جدا
> 
> عاشت الايادي على الموضوع
> 
> مع الشكر والتقدير لمجهودكم



مروركم هو الاجـــــــــمـــــل
ميرسي كتيييييييييير
ربنا يباركك
​ 


النهيسى قال:


> *ازياء جميله وشيك ورائعه
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه*​




ميرسي استاذي الغالي
وحضرتك طيب وميرسي لمرورك الجميييل 
​


----------

